# coleman camp stove repair



## sewtnanny

Hi, I am totally new to this. I bought a nice Coleman Camper stove several years ago. Only used it once or twice. I went out to my storage shed to see what it needed 'just in case". It has been stolen ( I know who is was, but have no proof). With money being very tight now, I found a used one with three burners at a local thrift store. But it needs work and I don't know where to start. Sorry to sound like a girl (that's what I am, although an old one, ). Any help will be appreciated.


----------



## Emerald

Most times all they really need is to have the fuel compartment emptied and filled with good fuel and have the mantles replaced. Pump it up and fire up the new mantles and it should do ok.
My gramps and I pulled one off the bottom of the lake-we could see it on the sunken boat in about 15 feet or so of water but grampa didn't let me swim down, we just hooked it with the big treble hook that grampa had in the fishentackle box(all one word ya know) and we dried it, got new mantles and put good fuel in and it worked really nice. We found out later that it had been on the bottom of the lake for over a year.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

*Check Garage Sales - Craigslist*

I see a dozen fairly new Coleman stoves every year at garage sales ...... $5 to $10 bucks a piece ....... all ready to go ....... sometimes a gallon of fuel thrown in to boot .......

Added note on gas stove/lantern repair and maintenance ........ the pump up plunger piston for tank pressure have a leather or poly material "cup" ..... the leather cups need a regular treatment of oil and the poly will need replacing eventually ........


----------



## RONSERESURPLUS

*Dependinf on what the Old used one costs, it might be worth working on?*

Hello all

RON L here

The Older 3 Burner one your talking about were solid and workable units! Depending on what they want to charge for that one, might be worth it! As a few have said here, many times Old fuel, coupled together with Clogging of the generator and parts due to old fuel is only ussue and adding new fuel and Pumping it up will tell if the seals onthe Pump are shot or not, and those are an easily available Wal-mart or K-mart item! Stoves use a Tank, Generator to Vaporive the fuel and Buner units! Mantles are on Lanterns and don't apply here! Good Luck and Let us know how ya came out and they are well worth having as a back up cooking and use item!


----------



## Wallrat

I cook on a Coleman stove about nine months of the year. Were it me, I'd look at the propane stoves. Much simpler, and better in every way I can think of. You can cook on one 20# propane bottle for a minimum of two months. I get three months some times in warmer weather (fewer hot drinks).


----------



## VUnder

That little bowed wire by the pump rod is what keeps the pump together. Pry one side of the little wire out, and the other side comes out, then you can pull the middle of the pump out. On the end of that little pump rod, there is a piece of leather, or a piece of poly/rubbery washer. Sometimes you can get away with just getting some oil on that washer and rubbing it with your fingers like you are trying to shine a quarter up. Also bend it this way and that, if it is not cracked, you can bring it back to life. The oil makes it pliable, and you bending it around makes it grow back to its original size. Clean the fuel tank out good too while you have this all apart. Sometimes if old gas has been in there a long, long time, it will evaporate out and leave a road tar like substance. Pour a little brake fluid in there and let it set a while. Brake fluid will break it down. Carburetor cleaner will help too. Then you should be ready to put it back together and get things rolling. Stop at a hardware store that has a welding section and get you a set of cutting torch tip cleaners. They are cheap. Use them to check all the orfices you can easily get to and make sure they are open. Just a butterfly cocoon, or spider web, or whatever in the line will make it burn incorrectly. You need to do all of this yourself so that you know how to do it and have an understanding of how your stove works. If you have to use this permanently, things will be a whole lot easier for you. I live just a stones throw from Louisiana, but I drove a 75 model truck to new york and back on a dare, I know that truck real good. Drove up there and back, no problems at all. Learn your equipment.


----------



## Jezcruzen

You can also convert that old stove to propane with no trouble at all. All it takes is the conversion kit, and they are sold at Wal-Mart. Then you can use the 1 lb. propane bottles. If you want to use the 20 lb. propane tanks you will also require one other part - a section of hose with the tank fitting on one end and the "male" connector to the stove on the other. Together the cost is about $35. You can switch from propane to liquid fuel in a flash. (Uh, maybe "flash" is the wrong word, here. :sssh


----------



## OldCootHillbilly

If the leathers be bad in the pump, get ahold a coleman. Many times they'll send ya a rebuild kit fer free. That an a new generator more in likely be all it needs.


----------



## IlliniWarrior

*Coleman Product Parts & Repair Info*

If you need detail info on repairing Coleman products like stoves & lanterns check out ..... OldColemanParts.com


----------



## ashley8072

VUnder said:


> That little bowed wire by the pump rod is what keeps the pump together. Pry one side of the little wire out, and the other side comes out, then you can pull the middle of the pump out. On the end of that little pump rod, there is a piece of leather, or a piece of poly/rubbery washer. Sometimes you can get away with just getting some oil on that washer and rubbing it with your fingers like you are trying to shine a quarter up. Also bend it this way and that, if it is not cracked, you can bring it back to life. The oil makes it pliable, and you bending it around makes it grow back to its original size. Clean the fuel tank out good too while you have this all apart. Sometimes if old gas has been in there a long, long time, it will evaporate out and leave a road tar like substance. Pour a little brake fluid in there and let it set a while. Brake fluid will break it down. Carburetor cleaner will help too. Then you should be ready to put it back together and get things rolling. Stop at a hardware store that has a welding section and get you a set of cutting torch tip cleaners. They are cheap. Use them to check all the orfices you can easily get to and make sure they are open. Just a butterfly cocoon, or spider web, or whatever in the line will make it burn incorrectly. You need to do all of this yourself so that you know how to do it and have an understanding of how your stove works. If you have to use this permanently, things will be a whole lot easier for you. I live just a stones throw from Louisiana, but I drove a 75 model truck to new york and back on a dare, I know that truck real good. Drove up there and back, no problems at all. Learn your equipment.


Wow! This helps me a lot. Yesterday I went to buy a Dual Fuel Coleman stove (but the guy at the market wasn't there), but the lady next door had a Coleman Duel Fuel Lantern. I got home, put new fuel in it, new mantles, brushed off the rust on the top...but the pump has no compression. I really have no idea how to fix things like that and Hubby takes forever to get to help on my projects. I spent forever trying to figure out how to get that plug out. Darn little wire. lol! Thanks so much!


----------



## VUnder

remember to keep your thumb or finger over the hole in the end of the pump rod while pumping, or you won't be getting any pressure.


----------



## VUnder

They had a kinda town to town yard sale two weeks ago. I bought four coleman stoves, and one was brand spankin new, never had a fire lit in it. I got all four for 25.00, from different people. I plan on using some for parts. You can cook on them, heat if you have to, even make some warm bath water if you have to. So many uses, and they help me live under the radar as it is.


----------

